# Gibt es hier Biker aus dem Raum Warburg?



## Baby Taxi (16. März 2018)

Hallo,

da ich vom äußersten Rand vom OWL komme, wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen ob es noch mehr aus dem Raum Warburg kommt.
Ach ja, fahre XC 

Gruß Andy


----------



## nilsi2001 (3. August 2018)

Hi
Komme jetzt nicht aus Warburg aber aus einem Beverunger Ortsteil. Wenn du Interesse hast könnte man sich ja mal auf eine Runde treffen.
Ich fahre auch CC bis Allmountain.
Gruß Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

